# Revoving timing case cover - 1978 280 Z



## Varn (Jan 6, 2004)

On my 1978 280Z does anyone know the exact steps involved in removing the timing case cover while the engine is in the car? I have to remove it to repair a broken water pump bolt.

Does the pan have to be completely removed or just the bolts in the front connecting to the timing case cover? If the pan is not completely removed how is the pan gasket sealed and repaired.

The head gasket between the head and the cover may need some special care and treatment. What's involved here?

Is a special puller required to remove the front pulley?

Are these the steps?:

1. Prior to removing pulley, set cylinder no. 1 at TDC.

2. Put vehicle in gear so that the engine does not turn.

3. Remove pulley nut.

4. Remove pulley.

5. Mark the distributor position (rotor to distributor body and distributor to timing case position.) So dist. can be reinstalled in same position. 

6. Remove distributor.

7. Remove oil pump.

8. Remove all timing cover bolts taking care to not break any more bolts.

9. Remove top bolts connecting head to timing case cover.

10. Remove bottom bolts which connect pan to timing case cover.

11. Now, at this point does the pan need to be removed?

12. Pull, tap lightly, pry gently the timing case cover from engine.

13. Remove broken bolt.

14. Reassemble using new TC cover gasket, pan gasket, etc.

15. Install new water pump


----------

